# Dishonline won't stay full screen



## ScottieB (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone with a 722 using dishonline with the sling adapter that is trying to watch online in full screen mode? It will stay on there anywhere from a minute to five before it changes itself back into the browser view. It makes the service pretty unwatchable. I've tried it on both Mac and PC with Safari and Firefox. Same results on all.


----------



## cmanderson (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes. I found this post via a Google search as I've been experiencing the same issue.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

That is strange. I am going to look into it and get with my newly found contact on the Sling/DISHOnline platform. Is there any other specifics you can provide on this such as the version of the browser(s)? I know that he will ask me so I want to make sure I don't take too much of his time with going back and forth.


----------



## markbritton (Feb 16, 2011)

I have three computers that have the same issue. Can not view in full screen size for more then 1 minute.
I have sent off a comment to dish support .. but who knows.
Looks like an issue with the sling Active X player.. doing more research.

Win 7 32bit IE8 with the latest Flash Player
I notice that beta.dishonline works better with compatablity mode turned off.

Just tried it with firefox and it works just fine. Looks like an ie8 issue
-Mark


----------



## ScottieB (Feb 5, 2011)

Firefox 3.6.13
Safari 5.0.3
Mac OSX 10.6.6

I have another Macintosh running similar (or the same) items with same results. Won't stay full screen for any length of time. I tried on a Windows Laptop using Firefox as well, same results. Friend's Laptop running Macintosh same results.


----------



## markbritton (Feb 16, 2011)

My firefox is 3.6.10 seems to work well.. actually better in that i don't get the sling (Errors) any more either.


----------

